# [emerge] renstringir emerge -vauND world (open)

## will198

Hola a todos,

El caso es que aprendí (por las malas) que es bueno hacer con cierta frecuencia el: 

"emerge --sync && eix-update && emerge -vauND && emerge -va --depclean && revdep-rebuild" (esto es lo que suelo hacer para poner al dia mi sistema... ¿me falta algo?)

Como ya he comentado (quizás se acuerden los que me ha sufrido) tengo dos Pc con gentoo...:

- un desktop razonablemente potente 

- y un portatil  ibm x24 PIII a 1000 MhZ con 364 MD ram...

el caso es que en el portátil cuando hago el update (que suele ser una vez por semana) lo tengo que dejar todo un día recompilándome el chromium (lo tengo que compilar por no se que problema con una opción)... el caso es que el que tengo funciona bien y creo que no necesito actualizarlo cada semana...

¿cual es la mejor manera de decir al sistema que no me actualice tal o cual paquete?

había pensado en añadirlo al package.mask... ¿como se hace para enmascarar a partir de tal versión?

¿me recomendáis enmascarar el chromiun o es mejor sufrir cada semana?

¿que otros programas me recomendáis "enmascarar" (o la solución que me propongáis)?

Yo había pensado tb el openOfice..

¿alguna otra sigerencia?

Un saludo

----------

## pcmaster

Para enmascarar cualquier versión posterior a una dada, pones, por ejemplo:

>sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1

en /etc/portage/package.mask, y con eso se quedará instalada la versión 1.13 de kbd y no se instalará ninguna posterior. En mi acso lo puse porque al actualizar se fastidiaba el mapa de teclado de la consola de texto.

Yo el OpenOffice no lo enmascaro, ya que tiene algunos pequeños defectillos (aunque en general va bien) y no está de más actualizarlo. Eso sí, yo siempre instalo Openoffice-bin, porque compilarlo tarda la tira de horas y además no funciona exactamente igual: lo probé una vez y cogía mal los caracteres acentuados de los archivos creados con OpenOffice para Windows, los iconos eran más feos y además el icono del disquet no s eponía en gris al guardar el archivo en uso.

----------

## natxoblogg

Si pcmaster tiene toda la razón, de todas maneras...

¿por que siempre haces el emerge --depclean a cada actualización?

Si tu configuración de paquetes y de use es la optima para el uso de tu sistema, portage no tiene por que instalarte paquetes inecesarios.

de echo si chronium te va bien y tienes que recompilarlo cada vez, seguramente sea cuando hayas echo el depclean, ¿no?.

----------

## will198

¿por que siempre haces el emerge --depclean a cada actualización? 

Pues no se... cuando hice la mega actualización (llevaba 6 meses sin actualizar) lo hice para limpiar paquetes inecesario... ahora con cada actualización lo paso y me quita 1 o 2... de hecho creo que no quita nada inecesario porque tras hacer el emerge -va --depclean paso un revdep-rebuild y un emerge -vauND world y me dicen que está todo ok y que no hay que hacer nada...

Por lo que tengo entendido el emerge -va --depclean elimina paquetes que ya no son necesario... (me imagino que por dependencias que ya no se necesitan) así que me imagino que cuando se actualiza el sistema e instala/actualiza paquetes se quedan por ahí algunos paquetes de dependencias que ya no son necesarios... y con la instrucción me los quita...

"de echo si chronium te va bien y tienes que recompilarlo cada vez, seguramente sea cuando hayas echo el depclean, ¿no?."

El chromium se me actualiza cada semana/dos-semanas... porque cada semana ponen una nueva versión... me imagino que como está en pañales pues están mejorándolo constantemente... pero la verdad con el que tengo instalado me va bien... así que tienen todas las papeletas para ser enmascarado... salvo que no me lo recomendéis ni de coña.

Un saludo a todos

----------

## natxoblogg

Mi versión es la 4.0.222.4_p28661 y me funciona perfectamente, además no he promabo muchas más pero la siguiente el tratamiento de flash me hiva como el ojete. Yo decidí emascararlo hasta que salga la versión estable.

----------

